

Show HN: Coat, a simple weather forecast and clothing suggestion app - sean_b
http://www.coatapp.com/

======
mrspeaker
By a weird coincidence, I just fell over this site not 30 minutes ago...
<http://www.doineedajacket.com/>

~~~
sean_b
Yup, I suspect that site is looking for local weather stations nearby and
using the current conditions reported as a basis for a suggestion. That will
be most accurate for current conditions.

With Coat I used projection data to give the whole day in a (hopefully) simple
and concise single page.

------
singer
Who is the source of your weather data?

~~~
ljf
Someone that doesn't cover london/uk :(

~~~
sean_b
Yup, sadly outside the United States, cost free weather data seems very rare.
In my initial search I found many meteorology agencies (even those publicly
funded) required payment or licensing for using the data.

For the UK, the service is Met Office and their licensing/pricing terms were
enough to make me reconsider including that data in the first version.

~~~
singer
I can supply you with the current conditions, daily forecast, hourly forecast,
and severe alerts (US only) for nearly any city in the world for $0.02 per API
call. I have access to more weather stations than any single source in the
world. I can return the data to you using the conversion and format of your
preference. If interested, you can find my email in my profile.

